# ISis



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Who has tried ISis if you have what is your experience using them? Gains, strengths, overall cycle.

Regards


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have just started prop and para, 2nd jab yesterday pip is not as bad touch wood but I'm going to get some heat pads and try them out.

How are you finding the course so far ?

Well my prop didn't have verification code but the para did I think the prop is the first batch that came without them.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

indeed it looks that way, hows the pip for you so far?


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

There was a similar thread last week or so which i replied to, Ive just finished a course of their Test 400, legit stuff, good strength, gains and libido. Down side was bad pip and bad Test flu after each shot. Flu went after 3rd week, pip was same throughout cycle. Best Test ive used gains wise but i wont use again due to aches/pains/shivers 24hrs after injecting.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

The pip is okay but iv only done my quads, i have cold at moment not sure if related though. Most seem to get bad pip from the test 400 then?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

You can check authentication on the website I believe


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Pip was none existent with the NPP, gains were decent too.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

My prop didnt have codes to check only my tren, guess the prop was an older batch,


----------



## superdan (Feb 10, 2012)

Really happy with Isis. Got tri-tren 150 and sust 250. Taking 1ml of each e3d. Week 5 and loving it. Had a few pips, but nothing to serious.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Using their Deca at the moment and seems good. Also got some Tri-Tren of theirs for when I swap over from the Deca at week 5. Running alongside Cyp and Dbol.


----------



## greenmachine (Feb 9, 2012)

nightshiftboy said:


> There was a similar thread last week or so which i replied to, Ive just finished a course of their Test 400, legit stuff, good strength, gains and libido. Down side was bad pip and bad Test flu after each shot. Flu went after 3rd week, pip was same throughout cycle. Best Test ive used gains wise but i wont use again due to aches/pains/shivers 24hrs after injecting.


Im exactly the same jabed yesterday night and im currently shiverin like fook and fellin ****, seems to **** off after bout 24hrs with me though. Good gain in size and strenghts tho.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

The general view seems to be that ISIS is gtg so i might give it a try if i can google a website ho really sells the stuff :lol:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

greenmachine said:


> Im exactly the same jabed yesterday night and im currently shiverin like fook and fellin ****, seems to **** off after bout 24hrs with me though. Good gain in size and strenghts tho.


Not worth the pip or the flu... Every labs mastered a painless test 400/500! Y havnt isis?


----------



## JA5440 (Jan 15, 2012)

On there testonon 350 4wks in good gains but some killer pip! Was abit confused because there website says testonon-350 coming soon but the gear seems legit!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

JA5440 said:


> On there testonon 350 4wks in good gains but some killer pip! Was abit confused because there website says testonon-350 coming soon but the gear seems legit!


Its not a pharmaceutical company lol... They prob forgot to update there website lol...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Not worth the pip or the flu... Every labs mastered a painless test 400/500! Y havnt isis?


I think some people need to sort out their jabbing technique.

Minimal PIP for me from the test 400. ISis use ethyl oleate as a solvent so don't know how people are having bad PIP with it?

Not linked to ISis in anyway, but ISis test 400 is doing the biz for me at the minute so I thought i'd give my 2p's worth.


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

a m8t is running test 500 he growing well on it, vials look pants tho.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

evolution said:


> a m8t is running test 500 he growing well on it, vials look pants tho.


Isis test 500?


----------



## 88percent (Mar 2, 2012)

Zaralone don't do a test 400. It's called tri-test 400 but it's actually a test tren blend. Very confusing name, it consists of 200 test cyp 50 prop 50 tren 50 50 tren e 50 tren hex


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Lee Maggs said:


> Not to bad but I always get a pip whatever the brand. How's it for u?





Lee Maggs said:


> So why did I not get a pip with zi test 400?


Your confusing me mate.


----------



## lewilewi (Jan 2, 2012)

1st jab of new course last night. 2ml testanon 350. 1 ml each ass cheek. bit of pain in one and none in the other. So i guess its a case of 6 of one and half a dozen of the other lol. this brand is very popular at the moment where i train and is becoming more popular than a few of the other well known ones. and all the lads I've seen that use isis are seeing good gains


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

lewilewi said:


> 1st jab of new course last night. 2ml testanon 350. 1 ml each ass cheek. bit of pain in one and none in the other. So i guess its a case of 6 of one and half a dozen of the other lol. this brand is very popular at the moment where i train and is becoming more popular than a few of the other well known ones. and all the lads I've seen that use isis are seeing good gains


Why not 2ml all at once? Pointless splitting it up like that. Your just making work for yourself.


----------



## lewilewi (Jan 2, 2012)

Just that last time i gave myself 2ml in one cheek i gave myself cellulitus and could do without getting it again. Quite lucky it didn't turn into a abcess really.

Could u tell me why its pointless? Im always willing to learn but my understanding of it is that there is still 2ml of gear going into me.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I've used their t400 and a few mates of mine use the ripblend or their sust...cant fault them and I've yet to hear a bad report. Another fella I know stopped selling Lixus because of Isis.


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Using t400 currently week 4 bad pip week 1. Awful flu like symptoms for 24-48 hrs after. But the worst is the lower back pain. Never had it before I started cycle. Anybody having this or know of a remedy. Other than that good gains and horny as a bear.


----------



## lewilewi (Jan 2, 2012)

Its a infection. I always inject properly and make sure everything clean etc. but what i think happened is it was a test 400 and having 2ml in one shot was too much and it turned into a infection. as cheek swelled up, went red and was warm to touch. antibiotics got rid of it but been cautious ever since.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Its prob a new outfit for the lixus... Seeing that lixus has died down nw...


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Tri tren is very good, just started on the oxys. Will try the 350 or 400 blend next, has anyone tried both to compare ?


----------



## lewilewi (Jan 2, 2012)

lewilewi said:


> 1st jab of new course last night. 2ml testanon 350. 1 ml each ass cheek. bit of pain in one and none in the other. So i guess its a case of 6 of one and half a dozen of the other lol. this brand is very popular at the moment where i train and is becoming more popular than a few of the other well known ones. and all the lads I've seen that use isis are seeing good gains


I take it back. the pip is a killer. feels like i been kicked in the ass by a donkey. felt a bit flu like today aswell. gutted i got 8ml to go


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

lewilewi said:


> I take it back. the pip is a killer. feels like i been kicked in the ass by a donkey. felt a bit flu like today aswell. gutted i got 8ml to go


Whats the breakdown of the testonon 350?


----------



## lewilewi (Jan 2, 2012)

Per ml it is...

test acetate 20mg

test propionate 25mg

phenyl propionate 35mg

test decanoate 135mg

test cypionate 135mg

ethyl oleate


----------



## lewilewi (Jan 2, 2012)

Sometimes get back pumps in my lower back from digging. Turns out i gotta infection from jabbing in.my ass cheek.


----------



## davidr2 (Mar 23, 2012)

ya i got dat lower back pain at my spine after a glute shot on my first 3 shots!im on isis sustanon and im 5 nd a half week in2 my first cycle


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Isis seems to be getting alot of "Painful" reviews...

I myself stick to pharma but in the past have used rohm, prochem, alpha pharma etc...

None of which ever gave me any pain... the test 400s from PC and Rohm were fcukin smooth...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive used loaads of diff isis mate,never had any bad pip tbh,got some testonon to try,my

mates using it now and its fine.


----------



## davidr2 (Mar 23, 2012)

have ye typed yer verication code thing in2 der website and did it work 4 ye?it siad it was invalid when i did it


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

As an aside using Isis oxy's at moment , just over a week and strength is going through roof. Running at 100mg ED....


----------



## davidr2 (Mar 23, 2012)

no hey panel wasnt scrathed off i wonder if its fake?im on week 5 of it, i feel stronger and sex drive is up but nothing really on the scales!i used dbol for the first 4 weeks and gained 14 pounds dey wer naposim 5mg tabs!iv actaully lost 4 pounds since den but dat was prob jus water!do u tink it cud be stil alrite?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Isis seems to be getting alot of "Painful" reviews...
> 
> I myself stick to pharma but in the past have used rohm, prochem, alpha pharma etc...
> 
> None of which ever gave me any pain... the test 400s from PC and Rohm were fcukin smooth...





mal said:


> Ive used loaads of diff isis mate,never had any bad pip tbh,got some testonon to try,my
> 
> mates using it now and its fine.


I'm with mal on this. No PIP for me.

I'm sure that most cases of PIP are down to poor technique.


----------



## davidr2 (Mar 23, 2012)

i actaully tried the codes again jus der nd tey worked lol **** i musta typed in sme wrong letter 2 weeks ago when i tryed 2 verify dem(sorry my bad)!but i got 3 10ml bottles nd 1 of the bottles came with no sticker to verify but is the exact same as the other 1s in look! der te exact same as te pics people have up of the isis products der very wel packaged!also the batch number is the exact same on the vial with no verication sticker so im assuming itl be okay 2 use!wat do you guys tink itl be sound to use wudnt it?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

davidr2 said:


> i actaully tried the codes again jus der nd tey worked lol **** i musta typed in sme wrong letter 2 weeks ago when i tryed 2 verify dem(sorry my bad)!but i got 3 10ml bottles nd 1 of the bottles came with no sticker to verify but is the exact same as the other 1s in look! der te exact same as te pics people have up of the isis products der very wel packaged!also the batch number is the exact same on the vial with no verication sticker so im assuming itl be okay 2 use!wat do you guys tink itl be sound to use wudnt it?


The early batches of ISis stuff came without the verification thing.

My test 400 doesn't have it and it's been bang on so far.


----------



## davidr2 (Mar 23, 2012)

ah ya im sure itl be fine


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Just got some tren enanthate there. Im a bit dissapointed with the dosage per ml tbh. Its only 100mg per ml which is no higher than most labs tren acetate ive come across. With it being enanthate and not needing to jab as much I was expecting it to be stronger, somthing more like 200mg per ml.

Aw wel, ill let you guys know how I get on.


----------



## Champ91 (Jan 21, 2011)

Exactly a week into there test 400 not feeling much yet tbh, increase in hunger and had back pumps as well. as for pip nothing horrendous tbh been slightly sore for 2 days after both jabs. Also my verification was just a sticker stuck to the box with the scratch panel is this the same for yous??


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I've heard a lot of complaints about the pip round my way too, seems very strange that they out so much effort into the packaging and not to much into the product itself.

Aside from that it's getting ok reviews but some of the mg content, ie tren e and rip blend are poor in comparison to other labs which mg for mg make it a little expensive.


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

lewilewi said:


> Its a infection. I always inject properly and make sure everything clean etc. but what i think happened is it was a test 400 and having 2ml in one shot was too much and it turned into a infection. as cheek swelled up, went red and was warm to touch. antibiotics got rid of it but been cautious ever since.


If you got an infection then your injecting technique needs looking at, its not the 2ml in the ass cheek that caused it, those suckers can take a hell of a lot more, i pump 4ml every shot ass or arms keep rotating to give the tissue time to heal, why double your chances of something going wrong by splitting the 2ml.

Im using isis t400 and mix it with eq no pip, used isist400 on last cycle and found it great no pip or flu suppose its down to the individual


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Jabbed 2.5ml(250mg) tren e in my glute before bed last night, so far only very mild pip. Next to nothing.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

As previously said, Theyve concentrated too much on packaging and the quality of gear its just ok! Compare it to rohm and prochem which have just a label but at least rohm and prochem are pukka...

I think there packaging is a front for average gear! Every lab has near enough mastered painless test 400s! Why havent they?lol! Stick to what works and what the majority prefer!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> As previously said, Theyve concentrated too much on packaging and the quality of gear its just ok! Compare it to rohm and prochem which have just a label but at least rohm and prochem are pukka...
> 
> I think there packaging is a front for average gear! Every lab has near enough mastered painless test 400s! Why havent they?lol! Stick to what works and what the majority prefer!


well ive used lots of there 400,and never had pip? the testonon 350 has some pip,but worth it imo..

I think there top notch...


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Im just about to start a ISis Test400 cycle was told to jab twice per week 1ml each time was wondering if I could just jab 2ml once per week?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Alaaan83 said:


> Im just about to start a ISis Test400 cycle was told to jab twice per week 1ml each time was wondering if I could just jab 2ml once per week?


just do 2ml once per week


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Alaaan83 said:


> Im just about to start a ISis Test400 cycle was told to jab twice per week 1ml each time was wondering if I could just jab 2ml once per week?


Tell me what is the point of pinning long ester Test twice a week? Whats the point? I just can`t see that but some may argue more stable hormone levels but i really don`t see how or why it is needed at all with a compound being all long esters.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

mal said:


> well ive used lots of there 400,and never had pip? the testonon 350 has some pip,but worth it imo..
> 
> I think there top notch...





Lee Maggs said:


> But the gains u get are really good And u know it's real or fake by checking the serial number on there website. Why do some people get a pip n some don't?


I've never had any soreness from it. It uses Ethyl Oleate as a carrier so god knows how people are getting bad pip with it.

Technique has a lot to do with it.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok, so 2 weeks in and just took my 3rd jab of the tren e there tonight. Definitly legit stuff as I just coughed my lungs up for 10mins.:laugh:

Have noticed some typical tren sides this past week. Insomnia & night sweats, also getting really warm at the mildest activity.

Feeling the effects too, nice and solid, rediculous pumps today in the gym when training delts and bodyfat seems to be down very slightly too.

Definitly legit stuff, just a pity its quite weak at 100mg per ml.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I've never had any soreness from it. It uses Ethyl Oleate as a carrier so god knows how people are getting bad pip with it.
> 
> Technique has a lot to do with it.


Can't be technique when so many are complaining of the same thing.

I've heard of one source who has dropped the brand due to the number of complaints about PIP and the price vs mg content of their tren especially.


----------



## dannystack (Jun 12, 2011)

used isis promastren ,,, rip blend .,. was no pip only when injecting too much due 2 scare tissue etc... took it for 5 weeks at 1ml ed 2 prepare for my first power lifting comp which was gpc single lift bench and single lift deadlift irish championship ,,isis is defo gtg


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

I decided against ROHM and PC specifically due to some of the reviews on this board recently. I decided to give a new lab a bash and setlled on the ISIS Test 400 and although I'm only on 2nd Jab, they are pain free, no PIP whatsoever, and feeling back pumps at work this afternoon. Sex drive is through the roof too. Seems a decent product to me, just my 2p's worth. :thumbup1:


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Been using 350 for 3.5 weeks , 4ml a week. No pip had one sore shoulder for a couple of days , 7 injections that's it ?

The stuff ****es on everything else on the market at the moment, lab is good to go ! Getting good gains and feel like the world is my oyster, libido is ferocious too ....


----------



## Hulley72 (Nov 8, 2012)

Why can't you check products at Isis anymore ,

Just got aload of there gear and want to check its legit ,

Help would be appreciated please guys


----------



## Hulley72 (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone ???

Sorry for raising an old thread but want to check the gear


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Do yours have the verification codes on them?

I had some a while back some with and some without the codes and they were good


----------



## Hulley72 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes they all have codes on but I can't access the website to check codes as I used to be able to last year , it's as if they site doesn't exist anymore


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

that website is long gone, had some isis before christmas and got some now and that website has never loaded for me !


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Website's shut down..cant say for sure why, but Im guessing theyve gone out of business. Still have some of their parabolan, its great but I found their t400 and 350 went kinda poor towards the end.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Hulley72 said:


> Yes they all have codes on but I can't access the website to check codes as I used to be able to last year , it's as if they site doesn't exist anymore


Only one way to find out if its legit now then...

i'm sure its good bud, i haven't heard of any fakes, i've used there tren ace and prop and rated it highly


----------



## Hulley72 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll go with it then ,

Thanks for the advice fellas .


----------



## Hulley72 (Nov 8, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Website's shut down..cant say for sure why, but Im guessing theyve gone out of business. Still have some of their parabolan, its great but I found their t400 and 350 went kinda poor towards the end.


I heard some of the early batches of t350 had alot more test in then stated


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Hulley72 said:


> I heard some of the early batches of t350 had alot more test in then stated


That would be my opinion as well FWIW.


----------



## Hulley72 (Nov 8, 2012)

Just checked some other gear I got aswell ( alpha pharma ) all from my supplier an it's all come back good to go , so I'm thinking there's no reason to doubt the Isis gear .

Thanks for you help on this fellas


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

Hulley72 said:


> Just checked some other gear I got aswell ( alpha pharma ) all from my supplier an it's all come back good to go , so I'm thinking there's no reason to doubt the Isis gear .
> 
> Thanks for you help on this fellas


You're not from Hull are you by any chance?


----------

